# lowering BMI fast! help needed xxx



## glc2

hello everyone

i need to lower my BMI from 37 to below 30 before the NHS will even look at me   im having diagonostic investigations at the mo but the doc said for NHS funding for ICSI i would need to lose about 3 stone!!!  i find it sooooooo hard to diet and as im depressed at the mo bout the fertility issues im finding it even harder.
i want to know how people have lost weight fast for fertility treatments.
im looking into lighter life diets, slim fast and any help possible.

thank you love glc2


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi glc2,

Just wanted to say that I know exactly how difficult it is to lose weight. I have always struggled with my weight and have had to come a long way. My BMI was 36.9 when I started and in order to qualify for NHS treatment, I *had* to get my weight down.

Initially, the first thing that I did was not to think about the whole amount of weight that I had to lose. The only thing I could do was to concentrate on each lb and really concentrate on that.

I joined Weight Watchers and at an internet price of £17.99 per month, it is worth every penny. I find the structure of standing on a weighting scales every week keeps me motivated.

As childish as it sounds, I just stopped buying 'treats' and nice food when I was shopping. Sounds so obvious, but you can only eat things at home if they are there!!! I don't have a very healthy relationship with food and I can't just not eat nice stuff if it is there.

3 basic meals per day. Light breakfast, light lunch, but I always have a good dinner in the evening, but no cheese, no sauces, no fried food. I have followed a very boring food diet, but thankfully it has paid off.

Keep the picture of your baby in your arms and successful treatment. Think about everything that you put in your mouth and keep your mind on the bigger picture!!!!

Please feel free to ask me anything. I would not presume to preach to you, but I have been through everything you have and am still fighting the flab!!!

Unfortunately, there is no quick fix or short cut. There is no easy way but the sense of achievement as each lb goes down will be worth it.​
I wish you the best of luck. There are also 'belly boards' on FF where you can communicate with other FF's who are also trying to lose weight.​
Dee​


----------



## Flozzie

Hi glc2

Welcome to FF!

When I first started TTC seven years ago, I needed to lose some weight too as I wanted to give natural conception the best possible chance, not then knowing I had blocked tubes.  I registered with Weight Watchers and lost five stone.  It took me nine months and I was rigid with sticking to the rules (I've only just realised the irony of that as I've typed it!!).  The weight has stayed off due to ongoing careful eating and regular exercise.  I know it can sound a bit like a broken record but I really do believe it's the right way to lose weight if you want to remain healthy and ensure the weight stays off afterwards.  

Whatever you decide to do, incorporate as much exercise as possible.  I started by running three or four times a week, mostly in a fairly quiet field with lots of baggy layers.  Walk, run, walk, run.  You can build that sort of thing up quicker than you might imagine and the endorphins will make you feel really good about yourself, I promise.  

Don't beat yourself up about the situation and start to congratulate yourself for wanting to make some changes.  Each pound you lose will give you such a feel-good factor and when you get going the weight will drop off but remember to work hard at it.  You'll soon start to love the fact you're doing something positive for now and for the longer term.  There are lots of different food you can eat that'll fill you up without adding extra calories to your day.  It might involve new food, even things you think you might not like, but it's all worth trying to find the right variety for you.  

Good luck and take it in small steps.  I didn't set out to lose five stone, a couple of stone would've made me feel better and I would've been too daunted to set myself a task like that.  Here's to your first 7 pound loss....you go girl!!! 



Flozzie x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hiya


My friend did Lighter Life and whilst she did lose a lot of weight fast its not ideal - and as soon as she stopped the weight came back on, which you would need to keep off if having treatment - plus it cost over £60 a week   
Good luck
R


----------



## Mish3434

Hiya, 

I lost almost 3 stone in as many months last year, using the Cambridge Diet.  Over a year later the weight is still off    , I will admit it's not easy as I have had to adjust and relearn all my eating habits.  I find with any diet you do, you have to resist the urge to go back to your old ways once its finished.  If your lifestyle and eating habits are bad before your diet and you go back to them once you've lost weight, it goes without saying the weight will go back on just as quickly, unfortunatley with a little bit extra too usually    .

If you do decide to go with LL or CD there is a thread in the Belly Buddies part of FF that is really useful and you have others to support you and spur you on (you need to get access from a Mod)

Good luck with your weight loss, which ever way you chose and good luck with your future IF treatment


----------



## Ceri.

You could ask ask for access to the Belly buddies group on FF, You'll get lots of support from others in the same position as yourself.... 
*Belly Buddies: Weight loss support ~ *CLICK HERE
You can fill out this simple form to ask the Admin team for access to Belly Buddies x http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_contact/task,view/contact_id,1/Itemid,159/


----------



## FEW

Hiya

much like the others have said it really is possible but if you want it to last slower is better than fast

I joined slimming world and I have to say I was amazed at how easy it actually was to lose weight !

I lost a stone and a half in 3 months and in that time I even went on holiday for two weeks. I still had the accasional treat and glass of wine ( this made it seem so much easier) I always stayed for the meetings and I really think this helped 

you kind of need to do it for yourself and it made me feel so much better about me.

good luck you will get there

FEW


----------



## LittleMissM

I too was told by NHS that I needed to lose over 3 stone. So far I have lost 3 1/2 with cambridge diet, and have a BMI of 28, and plan to lose 1 more stone.
I liked this diet better than LL as I was able to add food if I was having a bad time, but I too also 'reprogrammed' my mind from old habits. If you don't change this then whatever diet you do you will put the weight back on.
I found the price the same as any other diet as you would have to buy the ingredients etc anyway, but the fact that I lost it so well and saw the results quicker spurred me to carry on.
Like pp its not an easy, quick fix you have to be determined, but what better incentive than a baby!!!

Good Luck
Sue


----------



## butterfly.kisses

Hi!
This is actually my first post, but I am in the same situation! I have lost 17lbs so far, but still have another 23lbs left to loose. I am finding it so difficult, I can do it for so long then everything gets to me and it just seems i have to much to loose, and I'm never going to do it. But we have to keep focused and positive, I'm crossing everything that the end result will be more than worth it. Good luck!
xxx


----------



## sian831

I'm in the same boat too  
Its a vicious cycle! PCOS causes infertility, Infertility can be helped by IVF, IVF tx can be given if you have a BMI below 30, BMI is higher because of the Bl**dy PCOS!! Grrrrrrrr. I got my BMI results today and went from shocked to angry and then sad. Now the fact that I am 'obese' (according to the scale) has had time to sink in and its time to be positive! Weight lose is common sense and never a quick fix. The simple fact is less calorie intake and a little excercise each day. I'm the first to complain about this being unfair but we can do this! We are strong women and the very fact that we want a baby soooo much can spurr us on to achieving what we previously thought we couldn't. Sending you lots of positive vibes and wish you all lots of success with the weightloss and in turn the baby making xxxxxx


----------



## cosmicgirl

I had to reduce my BMI too to qualify for treatment.  Here's what I did...........

* Bought a cross trainer off ebay and started with 3 minutes exercise, 1 min rest, repeat, repeat etc for 30 mins.  I made it part of my daily routine and would always do it while watching Neighbours - found this far easier to stick to than going swimming (which I never found time to do).

* Plan fortnightly menus and only buy things on the menu when doing the supermarket shopping - prevents lots of 'bad' things falling into your trolley and also prevents the 'don't know what to do for dinner tonight, sod it lets get a takeaway' situation.

* I refused to buy anything that contained more than 15g of fat -for example it's amazing the different amounts of fat in fishcakes, some makes only had 4g and others 20g...that can really add up and take you over the 70g RDA so easily.  And a microwaved spag bog can easily contain 35g of fat - half the allowance in one tiny meal!!!  And yes I did become a complete anorak about it all   

* I sought out low fat foods, by that I mean foods naturally low in fat rather than those reduced fat foods that taste slightly worse than cardboard.  That way you could eat a big meal and feel really full but consume hardly any fat.  I also found out which snacks and treats were lower in fat so if I felt the need at least I wouldn't feel so guilty.  For example a cadbury's Picnic has about 14g of fat whereas a Fry's turkish delight only has about 4g and a bag of twiglets is about half the fat of a bag of walkers crisps.  See, I said I was an anorak!  I've got a list of some of these foods if anyone is interested.

* If I gave into temptation one day I'd just make sure the following day was full of very low fat food to make up for it, and grilled marinated chicken or cod with loads of veg (about 4-5g of fat) wasn't exactly a hardship tbh.  

* I allowed myself a Costa Coffee Hot Chocolate with Cream when we went into town on a Sunday as a treat and an incentive to stay away from takeaways the rest of the week. 

Hope I haven't sounded too preachy, the above is just how I managed to do it without going on an official diet...which in the past always resulted in me thinking non-stop about food and then finally pigging out.  

I lost about 2 stone doing it this way in roughly 5 months and I'm currently maintaining my weight (BMI of 27-2 by loosely following these 'rules' but whenever my BMI has crept closer to 30 I just have a week or two being a bit more strict.


----------



## lisa_A

HI,

i too had to get my bmi from 34 to 30 i had 2 stone to lose. i decided on slimfast, as u still hav a proper meal in the evening, so doing this correct helps u once u stop and start heating 3 meals a day, its alot cheaper then most at £5 for 6 days meals and tatses nice, it took me 6 weeks to get bmi down to 29.

good luck with the weight loss, try and focus on holding ur baby and not the complete amount of weight to lose, i used to weight myself daily and as long as the numbers went down i was happy. and yes u wil soon get there. if i can do it anyone can, i struggle with my weight all my life.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi.  The consultant who referred me for private tx said I should lose weight to avoid gestational diabetes if the tx worked.  I saw a dietician who specialises in PCOS and shifted 3.5 stone in about 4 months doing low GI.  She said that I had lost the most, the quickest of her patients and that was because a) we cooked everything from scratch so no ready meals and b) I did a lot of exercise.
Unfortunately, I have managed to put 1.5 stone back on since going back to work 2 years ago.  This is entirely down to me being lazy and eating pizza etc which I didn't eat at all then, snaffling cakes at work and not being able to do the exercise that I did nowadays.
For me, it's the carbs that do it.  I still don't eat pasta or risottos (love both of them  ) and have cut right back on cheese too.  Low GI breads such as Burgens Soya and Linseed are better and I've started swimming training at the local club again.


----------



## sabrina.bain

hi i just came ascross your post and thought i would share how i did. 
i had a bmi of 35 and was told to get below 30 before i could do egg share, i just wanted to start treatmen t sooo much that i was very strict with my self and lots of exercise. I lost my first stone with healthy eating and exercise but after a while could not loose any more so moved on to tony ferguson. Again lost abpout half a stone and then i coiuldnt loose any more, by this time i was very frustrated and desperate i spoke to my pharmacist and did the lipo trim which got me down to ten and a half stone. good luck and hope this helps.n


----------



## glc2

hello thank you for ur advice.  what is the lipo trim?


----------



## sabrina.bain

hey,
the lipo trim is very hard work, you got to be 100% dedicated to get the results.
You literally dont eat anything, you replace food with three shakes a day and plenty of fluid. It was not easy but i got the results i wanted and got my appointment at the clinic and due to start meds next month.
You have to be monitored by the pharmacist to make sure you are doing ok. I did it for 6 weeks and lost 2 stone.


----------



## glc2

hmmm i would love to lose that so quick but am worried bout not eating anyting.


----------



## Guest

The consultant I saw advised me not to cut any food groups out of my diet entirely, just be careful with the amount of carbs.


----------



## sabrina.bain

I was worried as well bout thewhole not eating as i wanted to make sure my body was getting wot it needed ready for treatment. I also took vits and minerals suppliments and was told by my pharmacist as long as i stopped about 2 months before the ivf i would be fine. You dont have to go to xtremes to loose the weight before i did lipo trim i tried plenty of other diets etc, its just im inpatient and was not happy with the results. I would strongly recommend the alli tablets along side exercise they worked wonders. They just help you loose 1lb extra for every 2lb you loose on your own.


----------



## glc2

thanks ladies

im trying weight watchers and exercise but think its gonma take an age


----------



## Guest

Lots of fresh veg don't have any WW points.  Try to drink a glass of water if you feel hungry instead.  It's not easy but you can do it.  Good luck!


----------

